# WQHD Monitor 25 Zoll?



## dreamdomain (5. August 2017)

Abend,
möchte mir bald einen WQHD Monitor zulegen. Aus Platzgründen eher 24, 25 Zoll. Der Preis sollte 280€ nicht überschreiten. Welche Modelle könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Hab keine Ahnung von Monitoren. Über Tipps und Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

PS: Anwendungsbereich wäre Gaming und normale Desktop Arbeit. System siehe Signatur


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. August 2017)

AOC Q2577PWQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dreamdomain (5. August 2017)

danke, aber der hat nur 5ms Reaktionszeit  gibt es noch Alternativen?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. August 2017)

Ist halt ein IPS Panel.
Wenn du weniger als 5ms willst musst du entweder dein Budget erhöhen oder Full HD statt WQHD nehmen.
Allerdings sagt die Reaktionszeit jetzt erstmal auch nicht viel über die Gaming-Qualitäten aus...


----------



## dreamdomain (5. August 2017)

ASUS VG248QE, LED-Monitor schwarz, 3D, DisplayPort, HDMI, DVI-D '('HDCP')'

wie wärs mit dem? der hat halt nur full hd aber dafür auch 144hz


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. August 2017)

Joa, der ist ganz gut.
Eine Alternernative wäre noch der hier: BenQ Zowie XL2411 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Benutzen meines Wissens nach auch das selbe Panel.
Hatte den selbst eine Zeit lang (damals noch ohne "Zowie" und mit einem Z am Ende), war ganz zufrieden mit dem.


----------



## dreamdomain (5. August 2017)

AOC G2460PF, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DVI, DisplayPort, VGA, USB, Audio

und der hier? hat man die 144hz nur mit freesync (nützt bei mir nichts) oder auch mit display port erreichen?

also es würde für mich eher der AOC und der Asus zur Auswahl stehen

edit: gäbe es in der Preisklasse auch einen G Sync Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2017)

Nein, Gsync geht bei knapp 400€ los.
Von den dreien würde ich keinen nehmen.
Wenn dann Iiyama GB2488HSU B3, Viewsonic XG2401 oder Samsung C24FG70.

Die 144Hz hast du immer, entweder mit DP oder DVI Duallink.


----------



## dreamdomain (5. August 2017)

der Samsung wär mir zu teuer, aber warum z.B. sollte der liyama besser sein als der asus


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2017)

Der Samsung kostet ja nun nicht wirklich viel als 280€.
Der Asus ist nicht flimmerfrei, die Farben solala und hat ziemliche Überschwinger wenn er schnell sein soll.


----------



## dreamdomain (5. August 2017)

dann würde ich den liyama preferieren


----------



## 0ssi (6. August 2017)

Erst willst du einen WQHD der auch zum Arbeiten gedacht ist was auf 60-75Hz IPS deutet
und jetzt auf einmal ne FHD TN Gurke mit 144Hz. Der Threadtitel war also nur zum Spaß ?


----------



## dreamdomain (6. August 2017)

ähm ich wusste nicht dass man bei WQHD in dem preisbereich nur 60hz und 5ms bekommt. Außerdem woher soll ich das denn wissen.


----------

